# Fjord of the rings - Frodo another life



## venndi (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi there 

A few days ago I maked a Tom and Jerry parody, which had everyone liked around me 

Now I have another video, with Frodo  I'm very satisfied with the results. There is some grammatically mistakes...but I think it's okay.
If you like a black comedy, you must see it 

If you like it, please share and press the like button


----------

